# What instrument do you play or would like to play well



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

I love playing the clarinet,but I cant get my head around playing the guitar

http://i60.tinypic.com/qn4iom.jpg[/IMG]]Web Page Name










This beautiful Mandolin is screaming out to be played but I am useless at playing Stringed instruments

Maybe thats why I can only play wind instruments

because I am always blowing my own trumpet (no dirty remarks to follow please)


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

I play blues harmonicas and alto saxophone.

Couple of examples:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I play 12-string guitar, penny whistle and bombarde.

I would love to have learned the oboe and the theorbo.


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

I play the violin, but not nearly so well as I used to at school. I recently took up my bow again after a lapse of 50 years and am really enjoying the struggle to improve!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I am the reincarnation of Jimmi Hendrix but I dont like to talk about it.

I recently learned to play the Banjo at Tugboat Towers and the tune from Deliverance "Dueling Banjos" but had to stop when Tugboat kept yelling "Squeal like a Pig!". 8O


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> I am the reincarnation of Jimmi Hendrix but I dont like to talk about it.
> 
> I recently learned to play the Banjo at Tugboat Towers and the tune from Deliverance "Dueling Banjos" but had to stop when Tugboat kept yelling "Squeal like a Pig!". 8O


More like Jimmy Krankie than Jimmi Hendrix. :roll:


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Euphonium, but stopped playing in a brass band a couple of years ago. I still like to play it for my own enjoyment, but neighbours really love it!

Dave


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Bagpipes ...large and small, Scottish, French & Northumbrian (hoping to meet up with Vicdicdoc at some point cos I know he's a fan despite being a _Laandunner_  )

Accordion ...Piano and Button (CBA & BCA); melodeon (weapon of choice), Electronic and acoustic versions

Jack of all and Master of none but I luv playing 'em all nonetheless :!:

The fiddle, banjo, mandolin and hammer dulcimer are all a work in progress :wink:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

My main attribute is to play the fool.Have mastered it over the years and now going for a diploma. I used to play dumb, but that did not last, too much competition.

cabby


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I used to play Clarinet and Guitar.

Could not read a note now.

Trev


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

I know a lot of politicians who are very good on the fiddle. :lol: 

Wobby


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Saxophones (Soprano, Alto, Tenor, Baritone), Assorted whistles and flutes, taragot, assorted electronica (synths, sequencers, DAWs).

My rather groovy straight Tenor sax:


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Guess


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

D G Melodeon, or used to. Reached the stage where I could read music and join in jam sessions. Have trouble now playing anything; ashamed!

Alan

Beware for the early stirrings of an MHF Orchestra :wink:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well having been away from my Axe a bit for nearly two weeks tonight I has been..

Electric

Eric Clapton
Jimi Hendrix
The Who
Paul Weller
Booker T and the MG's
AC/DC
Guns n Roses
Nivarna

Acoustic

Dire Straits
Peter Stastedt
Travis
Simon and Garfunkel
All about Eve
Van Morrison
Stone Roses

Been a long night!  

You would recognise all the notes but not necassarily in the right order. 

If I sound like a Rock Star, well I am really. 8)


----------



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

Trumpet/flugelhorn with Dr Jazz & the Cheshire Cats
Cornet with the C&CC Brass Band
Mandolin with the Wirral Mandoliers

Many other instruments dabbled on in the confines of my home:
Keyboard, guitar, violin, flageolet, ukulele, jews harp.


----------



## zulu (May 9, 2005)

I play Mandolin, Tenor Banjo, D/G Melodeon and have a go on the Snare Drum. The Mandolin is my first love of instruments, I have three.

James


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

My old man bought me guitar when I was ten, he came home pissed and trod on it, replaced it with a mouth organ ffs, he managed to stand on that too, so the only thing I ever played well was truant.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Maybe you should have been more tidy with your toys then.  

cabby


----------



## Gordonm (Dec 4, 2014)

My skills on the acoustic guitar impressed my Wife so much that she took the opportunity and sold it when I was working away many years ago. I've just got another now and I'll try and learn it again when we're away in the van, maybe better this time otherwise I guess it'll be 'accidentaly' left on a beach somewhere.

I got a lovely little Russian Lap Harp at a fair last weekend for £12, it'll sound lovely when the tuning key I just had to spend £7 on because my smallest adjustable spanner isn't up to the job - but it's an investment, right?

I played the Clarinet at school, still got it in the loft but not even looked at it for 40 years, all in good time I guess.

btw All comments about other things, like 'the fool' and 'right notes, just not necessarily in the right order' have been used already, so I'll quit now whilst I'm ahead (discuss)


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Many years ago, I played bass is a few bands and we had regular bookings, probably averaging, three per week.
Now, I play a 6 string guitar, OK (ish) Since rekindling my interest just over two years ago, I do play nearly every day!
I play a 12 string guitar probably badly 
And my singing, well I won't even rate that as it would be below zero out of 10. It doesn't even rate as screwing the cat!
Not too bad on the keyboard :wink: pc keyboard I mean :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> Maybe you should have been more tidy with your toys then.
> 
> cabby


More likely to have chosen a better father, gone now, TF.


----------



## cocoa (Feb 28, 2008)

OH plays Anglo Concertina and harmonica and penny whistle. I just listen!


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

I'm like cabby playing the fool, not musical ata ll but always fancied learning to play a bodhran.
John has a banjo and an acoustic guitar, can play neither apart from a few scales.
Son plays guitar classical it think.

Sue p.s. played around a bit in my youth  :lol:


----------



## Steve1087 (Jun 29, 2009)

Another clarinettist here. Also been struggling with bass clarinet for a couple of years.


----------

